# Too far out of City destinations



## peace_song (Sep 10, 2016)

Took a rider out of the city, 4 hours out. Fortunately they tipped. How could i insure a TIP while driving long distance? Can I? Can i decline the ride?


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes you could definitely decline a ride that is over an hour away. I hope it was a good tip because you just drove 4 hours and then had to deadhead back 4 hours. That is an 8 hour work day. If you want to take the ride ask for the tip upfront with no exceptions. I hope you made at least 300 bucks for that trip.


----------



## peace_song (Sep 10, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Yes you could definitely decline a ride that is over an hour away. I hope it was a good tip because you just drove 4 hours and then had to deadhead back 4 hours. That is an 8 hour work day. If you want to take the ride ask for the tip upfront with no exceptions. I hope you made at least 300 bucks for that trip.





ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Yes you could definitely decline a ride that is over an hour away. I hope it was a good tip because you just drove 4 hours and then had to deadhead back 4 hours. That is an 8 hour work day. If you want to take the ride ask for the tip upfront with no exceptions. I hope you made at least 300 bucks for that trip.


Yes i did well. Have you evet insisted on a 'well' tip? Is it appropriate? Also I visited some fam while there. This onne worked great for me. But I wouldn't want to do it ubless it worked out right! Thanks for your answrr!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would have canceled. 1 hour is my limit


----------

